# Corsair Dominator XMS2 4GB (2X2GB) DDR2 1066 MHz Dual Channel Kit Showing As 400 MHz?



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

I just noticed this when I was looking at CPU-Z and Everest Ultimate... It says my DRAM Frequency is 400.0 MHz, FSB DRAM 1:2, 5-5-5-18, my memory is PC2-6400 (400 MHz), @ (400 MHz) 5-5-5-18, @ 270 MHz 4-4-4-13... I went into my BIOS and changed DRAM frequency to 1066 MHz, and then when I opened up CPU-Z and Everest ultimate, it says my DRAM Frequency 533.3 MHz, FSB DRAM 3:8, 6-12-12-30, and everything else is the same. Im guessing 533.3 x 2 = 1066.6 MHz right? So is my memory now running fully at 1066 MHz like it should be? Thanks


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Yup you are correct if  it is running at 1066 so nothing to worry about here. DDR = double data rate and cpu-z I believe only records one side so doubling = correct.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Duxx, so it should be running now fully at 1066 MHz? But it says 6-12-12-30-42 timings on CPU-Z (this is at 1066 MHz DRAM Frequency in BIOS)... on stock it says 5-5-5-18-23 timings on CPU-Z... Is this correct? And by just changing the DRAM frequency to 1066 MHz in BIOS, does it automatically configures my memory to run fully at 1066 MHz? So should I just leave the DRAM frequency at 1066 MHz (533.3) and everything will be fine and I dont need to change anything else as it is now running at full 1066? Thanks


----------



## Ramo1203 (May 3, 2009)

I have the same kit. You have to set to RAM at 533 in the BIOS, since 533x2=1066. Don't forget to set the timings right too. Write down 5-5-5-18-23 on a sheet of papier, and what they stand for (CL, TRCD, TRAS, etc).


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Post a screenshot of the memory tab.  If you have the timings set to auto, they may change alongside the frequency, you can 'tighten' the timings by changing them manually depending on how good the RAM is, sometimes this causes instability.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Here's the memory tab screenshot


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

Ramo1203 said:


> I have the same kit. You have to set to RAM at 533 in the BIOS, since 533x2=1066. Don't forget to set the timings right too. Write down 5-5-5-18-23 on a sheet of papier, and what they stand for (CL, TRCD, TRAS, etc).



You goig to have to manually set the timings in bios, hate to reiterate.

Nice ram btw.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Manually set timings? But when I set my DRAM Frequency to 1066 MHz, my timings changed automatically as you can see on the screenshot. Do I have to use exact same timings as the one in stock in the 1066 MHz speed or not? Thanks


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

Ramo1203 said:


> I have the same kit. You have to set to RAM at 533 in the BIOS, since 533x2=1066. Don't forget to set the timings right too. Write down 5-5-5-18-23 on a sheet of papier, and what they stand for (CL, TRCD, TRAS, etc).



Look @ 1 of the sticks: it should say the correct timings and voltage.

Copy these values onto BIOS (make sure the ones you change are the correct ones) and you're good to go.

After you're done with these changes, please post another CPU-Z screenie.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Manually set timings? But when I set my DRAM Frequency to 1066 MHz, my timings changed automatically as you can see on the screenshot. Do I have to use exact same timings as the one in stock in the 1066 MHz speed or not? Thanks





HTC said:


> Look @ 1 of the sticks: it should say the correct timings and voltage.
> 
> Copy these values onto BIOS (make sure the ones you change are the correct ones) and you're good to go.
> 
> After you're done with these changes, please post another screenie.



Yup yup, check your SPD tab in CPUz. You can post a screenshot if you wish.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup yup, check your SPD tab in CPUz. You can post a screenshot if you wish.



These are mine:


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Screenshot of Spd tab


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Screenshot of Spd tab



That's it, dude 

Suggest you check for stability: try running OCCT 3.0 (dunno if this prog is compatible with AMD systems) or Prime95.

If it doesn't crash or gives you errors, you're all set. If it does, you need to run MemTest to see if there's anything wrong with your RAM.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Woo thanks, yeah I'll run prime95 in a minute, So im all done then? All I did was set DRAM Frequency to 1066 MHz in BIOS and it did everything else automatically... So I didnt have to set the timings or anything... So everything should be running at 1066 MHz fully now right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Screenshot of Spd tab



That is what the ram is rated for. In previous posts, compare the Memory and PSD tabs, and in bios set timings manual to make them match.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Woo thanks, yeah I'll run prime95 in a minute, So im all done then? All I did was set DRAM Frequency to 1066 MHz in BIOS and it did everything else automatically... So I didnt have to set the timings or anything



It appears i spoke too soon   It shouldn't do all that automatically, dude. This is my bad and i apologize for it.

As you can see by that screenie, you will need to change the RAM voltage to 2.1 for it to be OK.

Please look in my earlier post: as you can see, i posted 2 screenies.

You only checked the "SPD" tab but you must also check the "memory" tab as well.


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Yah... you have to manually change them in your BIOS to match each other, and then test to make sure that they are stable.  Not all RAM is created equal and some chips aren't as good so it may or may not be stable.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

I cant change timings or anything like RAM voltage in BIOS... I can only change DRAM frequency... And my memory tab screenshot is previous posts above, so if I just set DRAM frequency to 1066, is it bad then? I cant find memory timings or RAM voltage or anything like that, and dont want to break my components


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> I cant change timings or anything like RAM voltage in BIOS... I can only change DRAM frequency... And my memory tab screenshot is previous posts above, so if I just set DRAM frequency to 1066, is it bad then? I cant find memory timings or RAM voltage or anything like that, and dont want to break my components



According to the manual of your board, you must set "AI Overclocking" to manual.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

YES!!!! It's all done... Everest reads DDR2-1066 (533MHz) now... When I changed DRAM Frequency in BIOS to 1066 MHz... My BIOS automatically did voltages and all that crap by it's self to make sure it runs stable at 1066 MHz speed... That explains why my memory timings and voltage options aint there so the user doesn't fu*k up the components. Thanks everyone, so all I had to do was just set DRAM to 1066 in BIOS and its all done... Stable and stuff 

As you can see, it says my memory timings are 5-5-5-15 and it is running at 1066 MHz... So can anyone tell me if this is all sorted then?


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Looks alright, what does CPU-z say in the memory tab?


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> YES!!!! It's all done... Everest reads DDR2-1066 (533MHz) now... When I changed DRAM Frequency in BIOS to 1066 MHz... My BIOS automatically did voltages and all that crap by it's self to make sure it runs stable at 1066 MHz speed... That explains why my memory timings and voltage options aint there so the user doesn't fu*k up the components. Thanks everyone, so all I had to do was just set DRAM to 1066 in BIOS and its all done... Stable and stuff
> 
> As you can see, it says my memory timings are 5-5-5-15 and it is running at 1066 MHz... So can anyone tell me if this is all sorted then?



Not yet: you must look @ the "memory" tab but you're looking in the "SPD" one.

If the "memory" tab says 533 MHz @ 5-5-5-15, then it's done, yes.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

No it says 6-12-12-30-42... What should I manually change them to in the BIOS? I found out how to change timings and stuff now


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Do you want me to change them to the exact same ones as the stock ones? which was 5-5-5-18-23?


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Do you want me to change them to the exact same ones as the stock ones? which was 5-5-5-18-23?



You should change them to what is written on the "SPD" tab of CPU-Z, which is 5-5-5-15.

*IMPORTANT:* If you don't change the DRAM voltage to 2.1 as well, it will NOT work.


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Give it a shot.  They shouldn't have any problems so set them to 5-5-5-18 and see if you have any issues.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Is it the EPP#1 table? I'm running on stock atm and on CPU-Z it says 533MHz on the EPP#1 table? 533 x 2 = 1066... But on memory tab it says DRAM Frequency 400 MHz? Wtf... So am I running at 1066 MHz on stock or not?


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> *Is it the EPP#1 table?* I'm running on stock atm and on CPU-Z it says 533MHz on the EPP#1 table? 533 x 2 = 1066... But on memory tab it says DRAM Frequency 400 MHz? Wtf... So am I running at 1066 MHz on stock or not?



Yup. For you to be running on 1066 (2*533), you must set your BIOS to 533 (Remember: it's DDR or *Double* Data Rate) with 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1 volts as shown in CPU-Z's "SPD" tab, "EPP#1" section.

I also have had Corsair kits but mine were always 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1 volts, which i had to set in BIOS or it would run on 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8 volts.

My current RAM is @ 450 with 4-4-4-12 but if i don't put these values in BIOS, they will also run with 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8 volts.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Is this better and correct? Or I changed was the CL, TRCD, TRP and TRAS to 5-5-5-15 and left everything else on auto... Here is a screenshot and tell me if its okay or not


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Is this better and correct? Or I changed was the CL, TRCD, TRP and TRAS to 5-5-5-15 and left everything else on auto... Here is a screenshot and tell me if its okay or not



It seems so. You didn't change the voltage?


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

It says 2.1 in CPU-Z doesn't it?


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> It says 2.1 in CPU-Z doesn't it?



That's not the actual voltage: that's the required voltage for it to run @ that speed.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

So have I done everything correctly then? All I need to do is change the voltage to 2.1 right? And should I copy exactly all the stock settings timings and stuff and put it in the 1066 MHz new one timings table and stuff?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

COnsider it done Matt!  Bump it up to 2.1v, do some Memtest, and call it a day.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> COnsider it done Matt!  Bump it up to 2.1v, do some Memtest, and call it a day.



This is all that is required.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> COnsider it done Matt!  Bump it up to 2.1v, do some Memtest, and call it a day.



It's the DRAM Voltage right? I increased it to 2.100 voltage now. And changed the TRC to 23 which was exactly the same as the stock one. But my FSB DRAM is still 3:8 and the stock was 1:2... How do I change it? Or should I leave it as it is? This is how everything looks at the moment... Tell me if its okay and stuff


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> It's the DRAM Voltage right? I increased it to 2.100 voltage now. And changed the TRC to 23 which was exactly the same as the stock one. But my FSB DRAM is still 3:8 and the stock was 1:2... How do I change it? Or should I leave it as it is? This is how everything looks at the moment... Tell me if its okay and stuff



Seems 100% OK.

Suggest you test for stability now: if it passes, you're good to go. If it doesn't, run MemTest.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

It's running now, so is my RAM officially running at 1066 MHz then it looks? And is it okay if I left everything on auto exept the timings and the voltage? And should I set my FSB DRAM to 1:2 (stock) instead of 3:8? And finnaly how do I know if my RAM is running at 1066 MHz? Thanks... Prime95 still going


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> It's running now, so is my RAM officially running at 1066 MHz then it looks? And is it okay if I left everything on auto exept the timings and the voltage? And should I set my FSB DRAM to 1:2 (stock) instead of 3:8? And finnaly how do I know if my RAM is running at 1066 MHz? Thanks... Prime95 still going



You don't have to tweak anything else.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

I just stopped prime95, but it passed the first test and half way through second one... And VRAM Voltage is the RAM voltage right? And I guess im running 1066 MHz now?


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> I just stopped prime95, but it passed the first test and half way through second one... And VRAM Voltage is the RAM voltage right? And I guess im running 1066 MHz now?



No no no, dude: you should have Prime95 run for 8 hours @ least.

VRAM is Video RAM: nothing to do with the RAM you're adjusting.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Oops ignore the VRAM, I meant DRAM... My DRAM Voltage is at 2.100 Voltage... Do I need to change anything else apart from timings and DRAM Voltage? What about the FSB DRAM... It's at 3:8, on stock it was on 1:2... Does it matter or not? Please someone answer me.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Where the hell is the normal ram then? I cant find it... *And is the timings and voltage all I need to change to get 1066 MHz?*



Yup. Since you did this already, all you need now is to test for stability.

Leave it testing while you sleep and check the results when you wake up.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 3, 2009)

Okay thanks... So my RAM is deffintly running at 1066 MHz now then?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 4, 2009)

Just woke up xD... Prime95 is still running ... Guess it stable as anything then, here is the final memory & spd tab screenshot and Prime95... Tell me if it is all good


----------



## HTC (May 4, 2009)

TricksterMatt said:


> Just woke up xD... Prime95 is still running ... Guess it stable as anything then, here is the final memory & spd tab screenshot and Prime95... Tell me if it is all good



Can't see worker #2 in prime95 but, if it is the same as worker #1, it's all good, dude.


----------



## TricksterMatt (May 4, 2009)

Yeah Worker #2 was the same exactly... Does that mean its all good and safe running at 1066 MHz? Thank you everyone


----------



## Geofrancis (May 6, 2009)

the jedec speed profile is the speed that the ram will boot at with the standard 1.8v for ddr2 and the EPP is the speed that the ram is rated to run at the rams rated voltage of 2.1v.


----------

